# Anybody seen this pic



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Quack attack said:


> The picture of the tree farm buck is not the same as the dead buck unless the picture of the tree farm buck is from last year. Both are beautiful deer. I know they are out there because a guy hunting 1/2 mile from me shot a monster like that in macomb county. I think its the county record for non typical.



You may be right, but I doubt it.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks like a Walt maybe.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Quack attack said:


> The picture of the tree farm buck is not the same as the dead buck unless the picture of the tree farm buck is from last year. Both are beautiful deer. I know they are out there because a guy hunting 1/2 mile from me shot a monster like that in macomb county. I think its the county record for non typical.


I know a guy in Macomb who took a monster with hand gun


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

A friend of mine used to put his mom's brother's name on his shanty so people wouldn't know where he was and crowd him.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Lots of in's and outs
Don't matter to me
I just want to know did someone
Harvest kill take the deer this year and is it real that's all I want
No names no location nothing
So what is the truthful answer to that? Was it harvested or not this year in Michigan?


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

That's quite obvious since many saw it in person at a processor in Michigan. But, the true story may never be told, if it is not wished to be.
Remember the big buck shot out of the park in Troy a few years back? He first claimed it traveled to a legal hunting area, but then the truth came out.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

I heard a farmer got him with fly bait, guess the deer liked his coke ...there was 42 ***** laying next to him in the corn field


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Ken said:


> But, the true story may never be told, if it is not wished to be.


I'm confident the true story has been told, and retold, it's just some people feel entitled to be included on the list of story recipients and get butt hurt when they're not so they make up reasons why the story is "inaccurate" or the hunter is "trying to hide something".
I speak from experience.


----------



## Yohann (Sep 15, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Some rumors floating around and jealous people hating on it but I heard the hunter who isn't the guy in that picture was floating down the maple river in Ionia county and shot it with his crossbow from the kayak. No mention of any illegal activity but for a few naysayers. One story is that it escaped from a high fence operation in New Era and the owner wanted the escaped buck shot if anyone had the chance. No confirmation that is the same buck though. The rack currently resides at Whitetail Reflections taxidermy. 32 points green score 238 inches.


I too am very anxious to hear the truth about this story and I don't have many details but what I do know is that it was shot along the maple river, not from a kayak, in Gratiot county. It is at Wildlife Reflections taxidermy.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

jr28schalm said:


> I heard a farmer got him with fly bait, guess the deer liked his coke ...there was 42 ***** laying next to him in the corn field


I looked at the jawbone and thought I noticed Coke Zero but it could have been Coke Classic. Something's fishy!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Yohann said:


> I too am very anxious to hear the truth about this story and I don't have many details but what I do know is that it was shot along the maple river, not from a kayak, in Gratiot county. It is at Wildlife Reflections taxidermy.


Was


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

County count is up to 3. Left out Shiawassee


----------



## Spike sacrifice (Jul 22, 2015)

All I know is if I shot a buck like that, I couldn't give the story, cause my heart would've exploded from buck fever


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Ken said:


> That's quite obvious since many saw it in person at a processor in Michigan. But, the true story may never be told, if it is not wished to be.


So if we don't know the story the next logical step is to insinuate something illegal with the quote below? 



Ken said:


> Remember the big buck shot out of the park in Troy a few years back? He first claimed it traveled to a legal hunting area, but then the truth came out.


I'm reading between the lines of this thread and a comment in another thread. I could be 100% wrong but either way this is comical to see how people react to a monster being killed. If I ever get a Booner, remind me not to post it LOL. Who am I kidding? My wife has my bucks on Facebook before I get them in the truck


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

QDMAMAN said:


> I'm confident the true story has been told, and retold, it's just some people feel entitled to be included on the list of story recipients and get butt hurt when they're not so they make up reasons why the story is "inaccurate" or the hunter is "trying to hide something".
> I speak from experience.


With B1G Bucks comes B1G BS.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I was told from a reliable source the hunter's name is Sam Roka. Here is a link to his FB page.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/sam.roka.9
> View attachment 276248


Holy moley that dude slays some bucks!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

That's why I shoot only small bucks, I don't want the hassle. Or maybe it's because I am a crappy hunter. It's probably the latter, I gota go.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> That's why I shoot only small bucks, I don't want the hassle. Or maybe it's because I am a crappy hunter. It's probably the latter, I gota go.


I told you to stop hunting out of my blinds!!!! Because I don't know what the hell I'm doing either!!!


----------



## Tom lucha (Dec 18, 2015)

Tryin2 said:


> Wondering if anybody has seen the pic of this deer and knows the story buddy just sent it to me and said its a MI public land deer not sure where he found the pic or got the info from and I'm dieing to know more about it
> View attachment 276160


Pretty sure that one was going around last year, and it's a Kansas buck.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Tom lucha said:


> Pretty sure that one was going around last year, and it's a Kansas buck.


Not the case Tom.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

U of M Fan said:


> I told you to stop hunting out of my blinds!!!! Because I don't know what the hell I'm doing either!!!


I need to find friends that know how to hunt lol. Or maybe you guys can go to one of Eberhart s seminars. That would be great.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I bet the deer was following the "Nightcrawler Migration"


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Tom lucha said:


> Pretty sure that one was going around last year, and it's a Kansas buck.


Kansas buck with Michigan tag from 2017


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

They don't grow that Big in Mich, Mitch Rompola


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

stickbow shooter said:


> I need to find friends that know how to hunt lol. Or maybe you guys can go to one of Eberhart s seminars. That would be great.


Instead of giving your boy list of house chores...ask him to teach you


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Any new info on this buck?


----------



## tmitchell2889 (Oct 17, 2016)

Would be pretty awesome if it is indeed a MI public land buck.

And hopefully it mated with a few does to get those monster rack traits in the general population's gene pool. 

Wishful thinking.


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

This thread reinforces my plan if I am ever fortunate enough to kill a monster like this.
I would not even dream of recovering that buck unless I had a CO or several undeniable and credible witnesses with me to retrieve it. Sad it takes that but that is surely what I would do.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

hunterrep said:


> This thread reinforces my plan if I am ever fortunate enough to kill a monster like this.
> I would not even dream of recovering that buck unless I had a CO or several undeniable and credible witnesses with me to retrieve it. Sad it takes that but that is surely what I would do.


Yeah or don't take any pictures and tell no one.

This thread is pretty mild compared to the hating that was going on the first few days on some face book pages.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

hunterrep said:


> This thread reinforces my plan if I am ever fortunate enough to kill a monster like this.
> I would not even dream of recovering that buck unless I had a CO or several undeniable and credible witnesses with me to retrieve it. Sad it takes that but that is surely what I would do.



A guy in Iowa did EXACTLY that. Shot a huge nontypical, left the woods, called the CO, waited for him to show up, THEN recovered the buck.
Pitiful really.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> A guy in Iowa did EXACTLY that. Shot a huge nontypical, left the woods, called the CO, waited for him to show up, THEN recovered the buck.
> Pitiful really.


Was that the Franz buck? I don't recall how it all turned out but wasn't there speculation, even with the DNR there with him that she shot it over and illegal bait pile? Just haters?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> A guy in Iowa did EXACTLY that. Shot a huge nontypical, left the woods, called the CO, waited for him to show up, THEN recovered the buck.
> Pitiful really.


Wouldn't that be priceless even here, 170 ish invite nosy folks and friends from town, tell them no pics. Imagine look, check phone at door. I'd need depends pissing my pants the volume of calls."yah it's solid, , why you wanna see it?"


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Qdmaman you fondled it what's the story ??, holy hell what a buck !! I'd be ****faced for a week


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Was that the Franz buck? I don't recall how it all turned out but wasn't there speculation, even with the DNR there with him that she shot it over and illegal bait pile? Just haters?


I rember a mineral station buck, previous owner had that new owner covered up, some shet....people can't just be happy a guy shot a monster


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Was that the Franz buck? I don't recall how it all turned out but wasn't there speculation, even with the DNR there with him that she shot it over and illegal bait pile? Just haters?


No, not the Franz buck. He was vindicated. It was also filmed by Trophy Pursuits Chris Dunkin and Company.
This buck was from around Decora I believe.
Edit* Kyle Falck buck
http://morningmoss.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/giant-iowa-buck-625x416.jpg


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

snortwheeze said:


> Qdmaman you fondled it what's the story ??, holy hell what a buck !! I'd be ****faced for a week


It's real and it's spectacular!!!


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> It's real and it's spectacular!!!


It can't be real. The ears are pulled back too much. It's probably because when he screwed the new antlers in he caught the ear tendons and tightened them up.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

That is an awesome buck.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Trout King said:


> Not really a big fan of multiple people handing another guys deer at a processor and taking all kinds of pics. I find it to be disrespectful the the guy and his animal. Everyone always has to be in other people's business nowadays. Maybe the guy didn't want the internet storm that has already started?


That's why I process my own. I've only ever taken one deer to the taxidermist and he asked me if I minded him using pictures of that deer or not. 

Then again, I'll probably never have the problems this guy has. Lol


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> It's real and it's spectacular!!!


----------

